# Changer la pile du G4



## Emile (21 Décembre 2002)

J'ai l'heure et la date qui font des leurs. Vu l'age de mon G4 400 AGp, plus de deux ans, je soupçonne qu'il me faudra changer la pile. Mais comment procéder ? Dois-je éteindre le Mac pour ce remplacement, ou bien dois-je le faire, pour éviter toute perte de données, avec la machine sous tension ? En d'autres termes, y a-t-il un risque quelconque à opérer de manière désordonnée, c'est-à-dire sans suivre une procédure précisément fixée par Apple ? Si oui, quelle procédure ?
Merci d'avance pour vos lumières sur la question


----------



## blackhole (21 Décembre 2002)

la pile ne sert qu'à garder les données de la mémoire non-volatile et pram.
C'est une mémoire qui se remttra à jour lors du prochain boot. Donc c'est pas grave de la perdre (des fois même c'est bien)....

Tu mets le mac hors tension (y compris la prise)... tu enlèves la pile tu remts la pile et tu bootes


----------

